# What to change in this Diet - 3 Week Gym Break?



## Maverick3000 (Apr 21, 2009)

Unfortunately I am going to be unable to work out for about 3 weeks. I have been on the diet below for a few months now (it changes as have kept adding more) and have seen some really good gains.

Due to not being able to train at all for 3 weeks (having a operation on shoulder) what would you change in my diet. Will mostly be resting so the only exercise I will be doing in those 3 weeks or so will be about 20 mins of cycling a day.

I would like to just hold onto what muscle I have gained and minimise gaining too much fat until I can start again.

Any help would be really appreciated

Also the only difference now to the diet listed below is I am also having an extra 50g All Bran Cereal with Breakfast & have 100g rice with each meal so My macros are now:

3400 Cals - 408 Carbs - 73 Fat - 280 Protein










3400 Cals - 408 Carbs - 73 Fat - 280 Protein


----------



## Maverick3000 (Apr 21, 2009)

Could anyone provide any advice? Thank you


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I fyou are not going to the gym for a few weeks then you could just lower your carbs a bit, outside that you still need high protein and healthy fats...


----------



## Maverick3000 (Apr 21, 2009)

how much should I lower them too and based on what calories I'm eating now what would you lower cals too considering no exercise.

thanks for your reply


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Take your calories to around 2800, but not immediatly, do it over a week, eat a few less carbs each day..


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

be interested in watching your changes on this diet after 3 weeks.

With high carbs and no exercise, I can imagine a bit of weight going on.


----------



## Maverick3000 (Apr 21, 2009)

freddee said:


> Take your calories to around 2800, but not immediatly, do it over a week, eat a few less carbs each day..


Cool - thanks man


----------

